# Zusammenstellung der Webanwendung



## MQue (23. Jul 2009)

Hallo,

hab mal wieder eine Frage zu einer WebApplikation, und zwar programmiere ich gerade am Frontend der Applikation, welche aus ca. 20 Seiten besteht, darunter Teilseiten wie der Header, die Menüleiste usw.. Jeder Kunde benötigt aber nicht alle 20 HTML, JSP- Seiten. 
Wie wird das üblicherweise gemacht, stellt man die Webanwendung jeweils für einen Kunden zusammen oder gibts da Unterstützung von einem Tool wo ich z.B.: sage, das, das das und mit dem verlinken?
Eine ziemliche Lainenfrage aber ich entwickle gerade meine erste WebApp.

lg


----------



## mvitz (23. Jul 2009)

Wenn alle dieselben Seiten bekommen (also nur mit unterschiedlichen Inhalten), dann könntest du die Kundenspezifischen Seiten ja in Kundenspezifische Ordner packen und für jeden Kunden per Property im Buildprocess die passenden Dateien kopieren.


----------



## MQue (23. Jul 2009)

habi55 hat gesagt.:


> Wenn alle dieselben Seiten bekommen (also nur mit unterschiedlichen Inhalten), dann könntest du die Kundenspezifischen Seiten ja in Kundenspezifische Ordner packen und für jeden Kunden per Property im Buildprocess die passenden Dateien kopieren.



Das wäre eine Idee, das mit dem Property weiß ich aber nicht, wie ich machen kann, könntest du mir da noch ein paar Tipps schreiben, wie man das machen kann?
lg


----------



## mvitz (23. Jul 2009)

Kommt auf deinen Buildprozess an. Mit Ant könnte man das z.B. so machen:


```
- jsps
|- customer1
|        |- 1.jsp
|        '- 2.jsp
'- customer2
         |- 1.jsp
         '- 2.jsp
```

Dann muss beim builden des Projektes mit Ant das Property ${customer} setzen. Beim kopieren ginge es dann z.B. so:
[XML]<copy todir="target/jsps">
    <fileset dir="jsps/${customer}" include="*.jsp" />
</copy>[/XML]


----------

